# mouse deterrent?



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I've always heard that spreading an entire box of dryer sheets through the car keeps them away. I cannot confirm how effective it really is. 

Also, this:

http://www.hastingsreserve.org/mammals/MiceInCars.html


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I bait my Victor traps with pecan and run the trap line religiously as if I were doing it for profit, in which is actually true if a repair bill would appear, especially in the computer component department $$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I stored my Corvette in a barn every winter for 3 years (no traction in the snow).

I just bought 4 bars of Irish Spring (or similar) and used a peeler to cut off strips. I put the shavings inside the car (under seats, on the floor, etc.) under the hood and on the engine. In the spring, I vacuumed the carpeting and kept the windows open for a few days when the car was in the garage. Clean-up is easier if the shavings are thick and do not break up.

Dick


----------



## killermrob83 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you for the great responses. Because the vehicle will sit all winter long and not be moved, I am considering a variation to the barrier in the posted link: jacking the vehicle up and resting it on jack stands or foundation blocks, then using the flashing around the stand/block.

I have been checking into this deterrent issue and am finding out through pest control professionals that mice are not affected by any kind of aromatic scents or electronic devices. They all say that the only way is to cut off their point of entry. Until I get the time to complete my project, I am going to put snap traps in place, although the thought of putting food in the vehicle to attract them doesn't make my gut feel right.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

All the above.....plus a couple cats.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ddawg16 said:


> All the above.....plus a couple cats.


I was not going to post this but since you opened the door:laughing: This guy could eat a couple of em.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

When the cat is out to lunch, this works well.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like he was able to get the bait, but got greedy and tried to lick the bowl.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

is that just a really small mouse in a mousetrap, or is that a regular size mouse in a rat trap?


----------

